# HTML - Zeilenumbruch automatisch



## Alexander12 (27. September 2005)

Hi.

Wie krieg Ich denn das hin, dass die Weseite wenn Ich einen Text anzeige, am Bildschirmrand nicht die horizontalen scrollbars anzeigt, sondern automatisch einen Zeilenumbruch macht?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. September 2005)

Normalerweise passiert das von selbst, solange Du im HTML die Leerzeichen nicht schützt oder ein schlangenwort bildest.

Also " " darf nicht "&nbsp;" sein 

oder "ichbineinultralangeswortdaseshtmlnichterlaubtumzubrechenunddamiteinenhorizontalenscrollbalkenerzwingt"


----------



## Alexander12 (28. September 2005)

Hi.



> Normalerweise passiert das von selbst



Bei mir nicht...   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## franz007 (28. September 2005)

Ein bisschen code wäre schon hilfreich!!


----------



## Gumbo (28. September 2005)

Meines Wissens beruhen die meisten Zeilenumbruchregeln der Browser auf den Unicode Line Breaking Properties. Die besagt unter anderem, dass ein Zeilenumbruch nach einem Leerzeichen (U+0020) ausdrücklich erwünscht ist.


----------



## Chandini (28. September 2005)

Hi auch,

ich hatte das Problem mit den horizontalen Scrollbalken auch mal. 
Allerdings nur im IE und wenn ich Frames verwendet hab.

Mir hat dann folgender Code weitergeholfen: 


```
<!--[if gte IE 6]>
<style type="text/css">
html {overflow-x:hidden;}
body {margin-right:28px;}
</style>
<![endif]-->
```

Das kommt in die HTML-Datei in den Head-Bereich. Funktioniert halt nur für den IE, hat aber wunderbar geklappt. Vielleicht geht's ja bei dir auch.

Viele Grüße,
Ines


----------



## Inspector (29. September 2005)

Hi,

vielleicht liegt ja irgendwo noch ein <pre> rum?   

Ansonsten: Mir passiert das gelegentlich, wenn ich einem div-container innerhalb eines anderen div-containers eine prozentuale Breite verpasse, und entweder der umgebende Container nicht die gesamte Bildschirmbreite ausfüllt, oder wenn der container verschoben wurde (z.B. durch einen float-Container links). In diesen Fällen hat es sich als nützlich erwiesen, den Containern keine Breite zuzuweisen, sondern stattdessen einen rechten Rand.


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. September 2005)

Durch raten werden wir nicht weiterkommen. Solange Alex nicht aktiv mithilft werde ich jedenfalls nicht weiter rumraten ....


----------



## PuReSteeL (30. September 2005)

Zeig uns doch mal den Code Deiner Seite, entweder verlinkst du es oder schreibst es hier rein. Dann wird Dir auch geholfen


----------



## Alexander12 (2. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Konnte letzte Zeit nicht posten. leider.

Der Queltext ist ganz normal ich setz das Grundgerüst auf und zwischen die BODY-Tags schreib Ich irgendeinen Text, der dann auf der Webseite erscheint. Allerdings wird diese Seite in einem Frame dargestellt..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Maik (2. Oktober 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Queltext ist ganz normal ich setz das Grundgerüst auf und zwischen die BODY-Tags schreib Ich irgendeinen Text, der dann auf der Webseite erscheint. Allerdings wird diese Seite in einem Frame dargestellt..


Dann bestimme für die Seite, die in dem iFrame angezeigt wird, mit Hilfe von CSS:


```
body
{
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
```


----------

